# Books on the Practice of Meditation



## JM (May 25, 2011)

Could you kind folks recommend some titles on meditation? The following sermon by Rev. Pronk is very helpful. It was posted back in 2007.

The Art of Meditation - SermonAudio.com

Thank you.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 25, 2011)

The Christian on the Mount, by Thomas Watson (The Northampton Press)

Solitude Improved by Divine Meditation, by Nathanael Ranew (Soli Deo Gloria)


----------



## torstar (May 25, 2011)

This article has been helpful...

Free article by Joel Beeke.


----------



## Wayne (May 26, 2011)

Everything you'd ever want to know (more or less):

"Beating a Path to Heaven": English Puritan Meditation in the Seventeenth Century

(see the archives section for the ebooks)


----------



## Pilgrim72 (May 26, 2011)

You might find this thread helpful:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/meditation-35385/

(which, I just noticed, you commented on 12-23-2008)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 26, 2011)

Amazon.com: Meditation (9780967248042): James Downing: Books

I met this author many years ago. He was a blessing also.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 26, 2011)

Amazon.com: Spiritual Disciplines for the Christian Life (9781576830277): Donald S Whitney: Books


----------

